# Ohhh what a day!



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a day! I think I'm looking for comisseration -- I think I've figured out my course of action.

I woke up about 5 am to two large odiforous and fragerant piles of excrement on my bed with Barker the Elder starting to clean up after herself. 

I cleaned this up, cleaned BTE up, deoderized the house, subsequently had two more bouts and two spots of vomit to clean up. 

BTE would not voluntarily eat her anti diahhrea fiber pill nor would she eat her heart meds (vetmedin). I have misplaced my vets cell number (I really don't like to call her) and, uncharacteristically, the techs aren't responding to my voice message like they usually do on weekends. 

She has had a little bit of water without vomitting and alternates resting & being alert. I think it is resolving.

Back story to this is that she is on day 4 of a 5 day break from the me... whatever it is that she gets for bacterial overgrowth. 

If she hadn't vomitted, I would have pilled her with both her vetmedin (heart meds) and her fiber pill. Since she vomitted I opted not to do that. 

Well, now Barker the Younger got screwed out of her day at the barn because I couldn't leave BTE.... My washer got a workout (not done quite yet) and my house and puppy still smell sickly. Tomorrow sees a quick drop off at the vets for her, Tuesday BTY goes in for chemo.... 

I have decided unless she (BTE) shows signs of tanking I will skip the e vet. These are the vet runs where I really could use a van or a stationwagon - the cab of a truck is just a little too cozy a little too hard to clean for situations like this.

So she's showing signs of rallying (we'd be off to a vet or on the phone with some vet if she weren't) and I hope that is it for a while. Tonight I sleep with a plastic table cloth on top with towel over that....... It'll be noisy but tomorrow morning I'm not going to have a lot of time for laundry!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been in your shoes. I like the plastic table cloth idea. Wish I had thought of that! I hope BTE continues to improve. Big hugs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hoping that she continues to rally, that you can both get a good night's rest (even with that crinkle nose of the curtain-they are a good thing), and that there's good news tomorrow.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, I'm not sure whether she's getting better or not. She's eaten about 2 T of baby food. She's too weak to get her hindquarter's together. 
I think I'm going to have to lift her into the truck tomorrow. I guess I'll squish up the vetmedin into some babyfood for the next round of food. I'm going to bring a cot mattress up & join her on the floor. I'd go to the e vet except I don't want them to keep her there. If I thought they would do something and I could get my dog back, I'd go but if things aren't going to work out, I'd rather she die at my vets. Maybe that's crazy but that's how I'm thinking right now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh dear. I'm so sorry she's not doing well. Will she take broth? Is this something new or has she been steadily going downhill?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, maybe getting some fluids in her will help her appetite. I don't even know what I am saying, just want to be positive for BTE.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

We've had recurring bouts of bacterial overgrowth. She's 13 getting close to 14. We had an ultrasound a couple of years ago to satisfy ourselves (vet & I) that nothing else was going on. She's been on vetmedin for a while.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

What was the night like? 

MJ


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Checking on BTE!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for your concern people. I appreciate it.

She was better when I picked her up at the evet this morning & took her to my vet. She's there now and reportedly a bit better. I'll see what tomorrow brings. 

She has a bowel infection & they are trying to get a hold on it.

I'm exhausted after yesterday, last night and working a full day today. I'm going to call a friend and pack it in.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know-it was the first thing I checked this morning (well, after we all pottied). 

I like the Tylan powder-not that you asked! I am sure it might be a bit bigger than Tylan, but it's a good long-term medication, from what I can tell, for an older dog. 

Please tell her that the people here are pulling for her!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts to BTE!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks folks.
She's eating baby food on her own, and drinking on her own today. Still packing a lot of extra bacteria. Still at the vets. We're holding on so long as she's improving. 

Barker the Younger was to go in for chemo today -- but came down with diarrhea with a similar MO - sudden and explosive. So we changed what our appointment was for, got super antibiotic pills and anti diarrheal pills. Said hello to BTE, rushed home & then me to the dentist. 

I'm now upping the ante on washing dog dishes. They eat three times a day so I'm going to buy some more bowls so I have at least one extra for each dog. (I'm the only dishwasher in the house...)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Middle,

I am hoping that BTE continues to improve. and the younger gets back on her paws for her Chemo treatment.

While I am not a big fan of strong Antibioitics, here is a good case for them. Might also be a case for what I classify as an Antibioitic Cocktail, a mixture os two or even three antibioitics. I would have to go back in my recoreds and see what three DeeDee was on when she got really sick quickly on me. I know one was Baytril.

Val


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

WT - I think it is a couple of antibiotics that BTE is on. BTY came home with a bottle of Baytril.

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How are the Barker sisters doing?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Younger seems to be fine physically - a bit lost without the boss around.

BTE is still at the vets. Her progress is very slow. She was having diarrhea still yesterday. She's eating more today than yesterday but really far from enough. I spent about 1/2 hour with her this afternoon. She was off IV when I was out there, she is drinking on her own & we walked a little bit (very little bit & with a lot of assistance. Vet doesn't want to quit yet. She may end up at the EVet again this weekend. I don't know. 

BTY goes in for chemo on Saturday.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope things are better today


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot going on, Barker wise. 

Great that she's drinking on her own. Hoping for a good report today!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't know where this is going or how soon it's going there if it is going down.

Yesterday she was pretty pooped but better than she had been. THis morning she deteriorated and this afternoon I thought i was driving out to put her down. By the time I got there, she was alert & bright eyed. I got her to eat about 1/3 to 1/2 cup of turkey and she drank on her own. She's way too weak to use her hindquarters. 

So the verdict is "not yet." She's slowly edging her way up. It's not clear if she'll get up enough to make it. I'll be out again tomorrow.

Sigh. We're swamped at work right now too which makes it hard to get away.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry middle, I hope there's better news tomorrow.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, Middle. I'm keeping the Barker girls in my prayers.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I appreciate everyone's well wishes. Right now I jump when the phone rings because I expect the vet to call with bad news. It's going to be hard to put her down if she keeps rallying but doesn't rally enough to use her hindquarters.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

You are both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Hoping for the big rally-I know with humans and bed rest, it takes us a while to get our legs back, so maybe BTE will get that back. Good thoughts are with you all.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Middle, glad to hear the Barker the Younger is doing well and able to do her Chemo Treatment.

I hope BTE can rally, the older we get and our pets get the harder it is for us to bounce back from an illness. 

Sending positive thoughts your way.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending prayers and good thoughts to The Barker Girls. Wishing you comfort and some sense of peace during this very difficult time for you. Prayers are being sent.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ended up with no chemo for BTY today because she was feeling off. She's now been fed & given a deramaxx so perhaps that will help. Today's good news is that BTE was feeling much peppier although using "peppy" to describe her is way overly optomistic! She was alert and ate quite a bit. BTY wanted to join her in her sick bay which inspired her to move around a bit. We have a chiropractic/accupuncture treatment scheduled for Monday & today I did a bunch of spinal & hindquarter massage & a spray of Bigeloil. That and she ate a lot.

I slept a lot last night, I've done nothing physical but I feel pretty flattened. Sheesh!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I don't blame you for feeling trampled-- really! When they aren't well-- we aren't well. In fact, since we're responsible and have to handle any and all contingents-- we have the added burden of "what ifs." Please be good to yourself. Hot tea, a warm bath, an extra nap if you can.

I know it's hard that BTY missed chemo, but she has her Deramaxx in her system, and that really is what she needs to feel more comfy. That's a GOOD thing! And, BTE being hungry, alert, curious-- all very good signs!

Good thoughts and vibes being sent to both Barker girls!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Just the emotional strain is enough to get you -- and don't discount all that laundry!!

I'm glad that it looks like BTE has turned the corned. Fingers crossed that she continues to improve. Hope that BTY is also back to her old self ASAP. Sounds like some kind of dog bug went through the house -- sure is tough on the older ones









Do take care of yourself too.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

thanks for all the good thoughts. I'm concerned about BTY because the lack of energy (deramaxx didn't seem to help) is what was happening before she had spleen surgery to remove the bleeding tumor. Her abdomen isn't distended & she's alert but just no energy. I have a call in to my vet. I have a second number for her but I will only use it if things get real wonky but this side of evet wonky...


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Good luck with the Barkers. I hope the chiropractic/accupuncture treatment scheduled for Monday helps.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

middle, do you think an adjustment in diet or supplements is necessary?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Vet has me moving the diet to a highly processed one that is easy on the GI tract although it is not one I would normally choose to feed. BTE is on heart meds for a heart murmur. G/C + doesn't do much for them. I'm remembering BTY's flax seed oil more and adding some iron tabs to her diet. I'm cautious because she is or was under going chemo. I don't think supplements can pull them through whatever is going on with them. I suspect the only thing diet can do is be easier on their GI tract. BTE is nearly 14; BTY is approaching 11. I suppose I could look at the flax seed/ cottage cheese regime for BTY and see if that does anything for her. She likes cottage cheese so we'll see how that goes. I'm going to try some yogurt with them too.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

How do BTY's gums look? A bit pale, or nice and pink as usual? Just thinking aloud here. 

Try not to worry too much about a processed diet that may seem sub-par. Right now, you are enhancing quality of life as much as you can, managing their conditions-- and doing the very best that you can for both your dear, special girls while you are under the stress of coping, worrying, handling this all. Whatever food the vet suggests, you can try it, switching gradually, if you want to try it. It may in fact digest better and be what she needs! After all, we would not normally ourselves eat prunes, buttered toast, tea, and Ensure nutrition drink... but there are elders in senior housing who have been comfortable and happy with that regime at their age.

Sending good thoughts and prayers for both Barkers that things level out, and you can catch a break. May the girls feel well today.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereVet has me moving the diet to a highly processed one that is easy on the GI tract although it is not one I would normally choose to feed. BTE is on heart meds for a heart murmur. G/C + doesn't do much for them. I'm remembering BTY's flax seed oil more and adding some iron tabs to her diet. I'm cautious because she is or was under going chemo. I don't think supplements can pull them through whatever is going on with them. I suspect the only thing diet can do is be easier on their GI tract. BTE is nearly 14; BTY is approaching 11. I suppose I could look at the flax seed/ cottage cheese regime for BTY and see if that does anything for her. She likes cottage cheese so we'll see how that goes. I'm going to try some yogurt with them too.


I always hold out hope that a little tweaking will help a bit, but I know at some point, it doesn't. It was just a thought. This "getting old" stuff sucks.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending more good thoughts and prayers. I know how horrible it is when we want them to feel well, to do well, and we're so worried. Hoping that things are going a bit better with both Barkers-- and of course with you as well.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

_*Sending tons of thoughts your way*_


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

BTE has rallied. She was pretty bright last night and this morning when I came to visit she got up, walked out of her kennel and headed toward the door! When the accupuncture/chiro vet visited she knew her and was happy to see her. 

The down side is that BTY's cancer returned and affected her liver. There was nothing that we could do for her, so I had her euthanized. She was the youngest by three years and I had expected her to have a year or two of being the top dog. I'm still stunned. This was not fair for her. I do not have an expected date for BTE's return home.

Before anyone expresses condolences, please know that I am an atheist and find things like the rainbow bridge poem uncomfortable. I take pleasure in remembering the joy she brought me, the shenanigans the two of them got into and how much absolute fun she was. I look back and laugh, again, at the great black eye she gave me. She was a stunningly beautiful dog who enjoyed travels and trail rides. Although she was nearly eleven, her journey was too short.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about BTY. I understand what I shock it must have been because that is exactly what happened with my boy, Basu. Know that you gave her a wonderful life and I hope you'll continue to take comfort in the wonderful memories you shared. 

I hope BTE continues to rally and will be able to come home soon. It must seem very quiet and empty at your house right now. Take good care. I'll send healing energy to BTE and to you too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ten years is not enough-and such a shock to lose your younger dog. I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Keeping good thoughts for continued improvement from BTE.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss and appreciate your candor. She sounds like a wonderful dog who brought so much to her friends.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sorry Mid. I know how devoted you are to your dogs, and losing BTY must be very difficult. I hope that the memories of BTY and all that you have shared over the years lightens in some tiny way the difficulty of your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thank you for your kind words and thoughts. 

Yes, it was a shock. It wasn't totally unexpected. I knew when she was going into surgery in November that liver involvement was possible and a death sentence. That WAS unexpected. I wish the knee surgery hadn't masked the issues with energy. But it did. The outcome could have been the same anyway. 

I've said over and over that the joy they bring far exceeds the pain the end of their short lives causes. It's true for me. 

Yes,the house certainly seems weird without a dog in it. I come up from the basement and there is no dog. I come home for work, I get up, I go to bed - the number of times I have done that in this house without a dog -- those are rare times.

It's time, I guess, to write dog stories again. They've been generous with the material.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP BTY.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Middle, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm sorry Middle.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry your BTY has gone so quickly at such a hard time for you.
May all sweet memories of her keep your heart from feeling any tinges of regret or overwhelming sadness. 
Hopefully your BTE will be able to come home again, sans the plastic tablecloth experience and give YOU some comforting kisses.








Take care.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Middle. I hope BTE is home soon so that your house isn't so empty.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Middle I am sorry that BTY's cancer came back and you lost her so fast. I really can't imagine what it feels like to come home to a dog-less house. 

The good memories always supported me also. I think going through their life in pictures and words is very therapeutic.

I hope that BTE can come home soon.

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Wishing you some measure of comfort and peace as you deal with BTY's loss. Hoping that BTE will continue to rally and that things will go as smoothly as possible for her.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry middle







, to come from left field like that







Once it moves to the liver, well,you know how tough that is.

I too hope that BTE is home soon, healing thoughts for both you and BTE.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

BTE continues to improve. Is now holding her urine and having normal stools. Eating everything. Looking bright.

I'm not sure what to do at home. Right now there are no eyes on me as I move around. There is no one to avoid stepping on, no one to look for when I get up. Today instead of coming home for lunch I went to visit BTE! I didn't go this morning because I got the time confused and rushed into the office an hour early - which was fine. But I am not functioning normally. I am happy that BTE is improving and I expect to have her home maybe this weekend.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would be completely surprised if you were functioning normally!!

When Max was gone for a day with his dew claw removal, I was off work and staying home, and I had forgotten what it was like not to have my shadow here. It was freaky, and I didn't like it. 

I bet that lunch visit was a treat for both of you. I hope she gets home sooner rather than later.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

BTE is at the vets one more day. We're putting her back on a NSAID to see if she's more ambulatory. She walked out side to eliminate when I was visiting and the staff and I were both happy.

Tonight, someone was throwing out a crib mattress tonight so I snagged that thinking extra nice dog bed for her. It's covered in plastic so I can just wipe it to recover from wrecks. Now I should make a cover... Or maybe cut it in two & then make a cover.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sorry about BTY middle, and I'll keep BTE and you in my thoughts


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that she's coming home tomorrow. I'm sure she will be so happy to be home! 

I have a crib mattress for Rafi and Chama uses it but has a little trouble getting up on it sometimes. I have it covered with a flannel sheet and a very thick and large towel and then a couple of blankets on top.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

A new bed is always a nice treat









Tomorrow will be a great day if BTE gets to come home!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Elder came home today. She's still weak but her systems are working and she's happy to be home, insisting on being where I am and, as those who know her well can appreciate, ensconced on the bed! I think I am obligated to stay near. She is close to dozing off but the ears are cocked, one forward and one back, to catch every sound. While I thought that her hearing was failing, it is just fine. I move, she hears it!

I picked up Barker the Younger's ashes, too. My vet was generous with us all and I am grateful. (The bill for the two of them was still pretty hefty.) Her staff devoted a lot of time and effort to my dogs. She another vet and a technician came in on their day off and also stayed late on my behalf probably on more than one night. (I honestly do not remember.) Utah was hospitalized for 9 days.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm glad to hear BTE is at home. Sorry for your loss of BTY.







to you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's nice to have that relationship with the vet and staff, particularly in times like this.

Yes, you are obligated to stay near, for a long time. I'm so glad that BTE is home.


----------

